# Cornice Heads Clip



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Here's a new clip demonstrating the Tapepro Cornice Heads on YouTube. I know it's not for everyone but in Australia and NZ Cornice or Cove is still a popular item. These heads are also another accessory for the Tapepro Compound Applicator Tube and really speed up the Coving process. The clip was filmed in a small boxy room but still demonstrates the advantages quite well.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the video Tom and Jim!
Very neat applicator head! I might have to pick one up too.
Moulding aren't as popular in my neck of the woods but maybe I can try selling them :thumbsup: 
I myself really like the look.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have heads like these, 55,75 and 90mm, They are great, I find them much easier than handling mudded up cove and it becomes a 1 man job. I wouldnt be without mine now :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

jswain said:


> Here's a new clip demonstrating the Tapepro Cornice Heads on YouTube. I know it's not for everyone but in Australia and NZ Cornice or Cove is still a popular item. These heads are also another accessory for the Tapepro Compound Applicator Tube and really speed up the Coving process. The clip was filmed in a small boxy room but still demonstrates the advantages quite well.
> Using the Tapepro Cornice Heads - YouTube


You make it look too easy :thumbsup:
I just got the same tube, thanks for the tip removing the air :thumbsup:
My cornice head is a "Cobok" and it looks identical to your Tapepro head (except the colour), are they the same beasty? or do they all look similar.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Yeah Kiwiman was a great Kiwi invention that was originally black in colour and named Cobok. Tapepro got hold of it and jazzed it up with an improved design, a higher quality material and a similar connection as other Tapepro tools. So your Cobok is now a collectors item, but will last a long time I'd think :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So who made the green cornice heads jswain, I got a 55mm 75mm and 90mm as a set second hand a while back, They are green plastic, The 55mm was a bit worn and hammered so i got a 55mm cobok, Its a better style, We have 50mm cove here, So i will try and make the green 55mm head a 50mm head one day. I happened apon a 75mm cobok as well.

Wish the cobok popped on as easy as your cornice head, I have to really lean on mine and push weight into it, I should grind some out i guess, I think i was told to heat gun it then fit it onto the tube, I havent had the nerve, I dont want to ruin it, Are the tapepro heads held on with a wire clip?? The green heads i have are, But the cobok is solid plastic.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes the Tapepro ones have a metal clip to hold them on.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Am pretty sure that was a design promoted by NZCDS and another Kiwi invention. Was more of a cube shape than the Tapepro Cornice Heads.
Also another connection trick for the Cobok type head is place the head on the floor and fit the tube into it. Clicks in easier that way but can be a bit messy!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

jswain said:


> Am pretty sure that was a design promoted by NZCDS and another Kiwi invention. Was more of a cube shape than the Tapepro Cornice Heads.
> Also another connection trick for the Cobok type head is place the head on the floor and fit the tube into it. Clicks in easier that way but can be a bit messy!


Thats what i have to do, Put a bucket lid on the ground with the cobok on it, Put the CP tube in it and shove like all hell.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Here it is professionally done Cazna....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Seen that clip and posted it a few times on dwt jswain, I have talked to the guy in this clip, I had a can am, Got a cobok, Guess what, It didnt fit, So i needed a ball end for the can am, NZCDS tauranga had some made, Thats were the boks were made and i think the guy in this clip had something to do with it. Makes it look easy dosent he, Helps if your tall and have a huge reach like him.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Thats what i have to do, Put a bucket lid on the ground with the cobok on it, Put the CP tube in it and shove like all hell.


I ground mine out so it pops in easier, just do a little at a time so you don't take too much off.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

our comp tubes are not that bulky


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ourcomp tubes arenot that bulky


Everything is bigger over here.:whistling2:
We cant help it if you cant handle a bit of bulk.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> our comp tubes are not that bulky


Those TapePro's or BlueLine's in the states are actually amazing tubes. I have one I got from Trim-Tex and I couldn't be happier with it.
Great tool!!



gazman said:


> Everything is bigger over here.:whistling2:
> We cant help it if you cant handle a bit of bulk.


:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

This is the first time I have ever seen cornice applied in this manner. Cool.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

jswain said:


> Here's a new clip demonstrating the Tapepro Cornice Heads on YouTube. I know it's not for everyone but in Australia and NZ Cornice or Cove is still a popular item. These heads are also another accessory for the Tapepro Compound Applicator Tube and really speed up the Coving process. The clip was filmed in a small boxy room but still demonstrates the advantages quite well.
> Using the Tapepro Cornice Heads - YouTube


Yes thats the way its done,


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> our comp tubes are not that bulky


This tube completly comes apart, and also is slightly thicker so it naturally holds more compound, i have one and just gave away my BTE tube


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Cant beat these pros!!! :bangin:
http://youtu.be/PVJ_CoDyZac


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Those guys would not know crap from clay. They even had the cornice upside down in the miter box. Always cut from the face for a clean edge.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> This tube completly comes apart, and also is slightly thicker so it naturally holds more compound, i have one and just gave away my BTE tube



So finally something in Australia is better.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> This tube completly comes apart, and also is slightly thicker so it naturally holds more compound, i have one and just gave away my BTE tube


We use to fill our BTE tube with a pump because it was so worn out. It use to take 4 and one half pumps. Today, for the hell of it, I filled the tape pro cp tube with the pump, just to see how many it would take, it took 8 pumps. I think it would of took more, but like Kiwiman, I took the stopper screw off the handle. I didn't want to see the end go flying off.

Then a little trick I figured out today, That I shall share:yes:

I was installing no coat using the cp tube and flat applicator, I was just about to roll the no-coat with the 45 degree roller gazman sent me. Then I thought , lets use the round ball on the end of the compound tube at the end of the handle. It worked fairly sweet.

It's a 2 in one tool, It installs the mud for the no-coat, flip it around and use the ball on the handle to set the no-coat......... sweet:thumbup:

It is a sweet tube, should be doing a review for it, or someone...... Moose boy:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wondering how you liked the blue tube, Good arnt they :yes:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Those guys would not know crap from clay. They even had the cornice upside down in the miter box. Always cut from the face for a clean edge.


isnt that the way they do it in Victoria? I thought they were quite funny:yes:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

cazna said:


> I was wondering how you liked the blue tube, Good arnt they :yes:


I love my blue tube, I like how it come apart and is easy to clean


----------

